# Griff Scallops



## SteerCrazy (Sep 21, 2006)

Had a recipe for some prosciutto wrapped scallops with a balsamic vinegar glaze. Saw Griff's scallops and decided to try it myself.






Put the beer bottle like Griff did to show the size of these things. Even in Kansas we can get some good seafood.






Ready for the grill, glazed over with some EVOO and fresh ground pepper






1/2 way through the cook. I grilled them direct for 6 minutes a side. Didn't get em too brown like Griff's. Don't eat scallops often and didn't want to overcook 'em and make 'em chewy.






Went light tonight, simple egg noodle with butter and parmesan with a cabbage, green onion, slivered almond and black sesame seed salad. Drizzled the reduced Balsamic over the scallops. Had extra balsamic for dipping (if needed).

The scallops were very tender and buttery in texture. Turned out great, especially with the Pumpkin Ale!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 21, 2006)

That looks great


----------



## Griff (Sep 21, 2006)

Great job. 

Griff


----------



## Finney (Sep 21, 2006)

Looks great, MBF.
You guys are making me feel bad about my lack of cooking lately.... and eating for that matter. :?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 21, 2006)

you guys are killing me.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 21, 2006)

Nice job MBF! Another thing on my todo list!


----------



## john pen (Sep 22, 2006)

looks good..I may have to make some of those to go with my ribs saturday


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 22, 2006)

*PUMPKIN ALE!!!????*  TREASON!!

Scallops look great!! 8)


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 22, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> *PUMPKIN ALE!!!????*  TREASON!!
> 
> Scallops look great!! 8)



What do you mean by that?? I've been drinkin Buffalo Bills Pumpkin Ale for almost 10 years......none of that watered down Blue Moon (Coors) Pumpkin Ale for me [smilie=thumbdown2.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 22, 2006)

Food looks darn good Man's


----------

